# Red Stag -



## blaser1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Patagonia 3 weeks ago!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's one sweet looking bull right there!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw your other pics in the big game photos. Once again, WOW!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice animal! And nice Blaser!


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a ripper stag , During the roar down there ?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome! thanks for sharing!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Heck of a bull for sure!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

One great looking animal there.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

THAT is impressive! Nice!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! Take me next time. How much are you going to have to pay to get that thing back to the states?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Woah! That is Bad A! I need to get me one of them!


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful animal, Way to go man!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Fantastic animal! Congratulations!


----------



## blaser1 (Dec 24, 2010)

johnboy said:


> That's a ripper stag , During the roar down there ?


Yes the hills were alive With roaring stags ..pretty awesome to experience, thanks for all the nice comments everyone!!


----------

